# ~~~Help needed~~~



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Its that time again, Time to start the assembly of our forum quilt. We do have a quilt fund that we've had in play for over a year and we are at a time where we need some donations to come in to see it all come together!

If you want to contribute, but don't want to sew...this is a great way to help our breed out! These quilts have done a great deal of fundraising for our lovely Havs and rescue. Make sure you head on over to the quilt thread to watch these amazing quilts come together.

For more information on donating, via Paypal or check, please contact myself of Leeann, via pm or email. Leeann is LBKAR at yahoo.com and my addy is guccigirl7 at mac.com

Here is a direct link to the paypal account:
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...ee17e99acf195b5f3a4b6a78dddb43ff8dd61b662c86b

Thanks so much for all of your help and coming together to see the 2010 quilt come to life and help our dogs!

Best~~
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Kara and Leeann for your fund raising efforts.

If you can donate and help please do...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Make sure everyone goes over to the quilt thread and check out the progress on this year's wonderful creation.

I want to send a huge thank you to all those who have already donated their time in helping make all the squares, they are amazing!!! Now is everyone elses chance to jump in and help getting the quilt finished and help our breed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump:
:juggle:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*$*

How much do you need to finish the two quilts and have reserve for next year?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Every year it varies....but to give you an idea----last years quilts costs approx. 326.00 EACH. I had no shipping because I personally took them with me to Chicago.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hmmm...*

If everyone sent in a check for $5, and there are over 4000 members!

I've often thought about fining unkind posts...just kidding, but I have thought of it.

What about a birthday fund for the quilts. People send in money at a dog's birthday. When Riki was six, I send in $6 and Daisy was five...so I'll start by sending in $11. If everyone did this on the doggy birthday...so Carole can send in $1 for her baby's first. Ms. Gaby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also would like to encourage everyone to go to the Hats Off To Havanese thread in the Coffee Shop and check out the quilt.(entire top posted on page 91) or go through the thread and check out all the individual quilt blocks. 

We have had lots of cute ideas for hats and have alot of creative forum members.....check it out.

Donate to the quilt fund if you can. If we all work together,we can accomplish so much.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Donations...*

where does the money go, who do we write the checks to? I'm sending in 11 dollars...total of my dogs ages.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,

I have a forum quilt fund account. The money goes to either Leeann or Kara and then is sent in a lump sum to me and is put in the forum quilt fund.

If you contact Leeann or Kara through pm they can supply you the information.

Thank you. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,
If you want to send check, you can to either one of us, just PM for our addresses 

We also have a Paypal set up if that's easier for anyone
Thank you!!! You have the best ideas~~
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The quilt fund checking account was set up a year ago and is used strictly for quilting supplies. It actually pays for the fabric to set the blocks together,the backing of the quilt,the quilt batting,the quilting itself,dedication,the logo,and any shipping expenses.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can donate to the quilt fund.....please do. Every little bit helps.:thumb:

We need everyone from the forum to support the quilts we make and donate to raise money. Not just the block makers.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Putting a quilt together is a lot more expensive than a lot of folks realize. Fabric, and the actual quilting, has become very expensive. 

Hope you get enough responses to continue the Forum Quilts!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

View attachment 28426


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:couch2:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you post a link to the Paypal account?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irishnproud2b said:


> Can you post a link to the Paypal account?


I am having problems getting the button to work but here is a link that will take you directly to the paypal account.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=3JM44N3QGM4T2

Kara if you want to copy and paste this on the first page that would be great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A big THANK YOU to Robin (Rocknrob) and Susan (Mckennasedona)

Your donations have arrived and are SO very appreciated  You guys rock!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I am having problems getting the button to work but here is a link that will take you directly to the paypal account.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=3JM44N3QGM4T2
> 
> Kara if you want to copy and paste this on the first page that would be great.


Sorry I didn't see this! I was feeling crummy that day, I think. (?)

Will do.
K.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok.

I see Julie edited my post, so nevermind.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayy! More donations!! :whoo: Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did it Kara---:wink:

If anyone can donate please do. Our quilt is currently at the long arm quilter's house.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Long arm?*

what does that mean? There is a new member of the hri committee that says she does this. I need someone to 'splain it to me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A long arm is essentially a funny looking sewing machine that has a big throat clearance area. There is a large table and the sewing machine (long arm) can sew a large area exposed on the quilt all the way across the width of the quilt. So for example---it would sew the the top maybe 18"-24" all the way across the top of the quilt BEFORE needing to roll the quilt and sew another section all the way across the width...this happens over and over till you reach the bottom.

Our quilt is at the long arm quilter's house......meaning---she has the quilt and will be machine quilting (stitching) it on a long arm (big throated) sewing machine.Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Want to be a part of the forum quilts but do not wish to sew? Please consider donating...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my challenge...*

I challenge everyone from the Forum to contribute $1 for each year of their dogs age, times the number of dogs. Riki is six, Daisy is five...so I owe $11. Imagine if everyone contributed just a bit. We have so many puppies...but you can still contribute $1!

Just sayin...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great idea, Linda!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My check is going out to Leeann today! I would only owe $4 but I'll send a bit more. Still feeling guilty about wanting to do a block and NOT doing it. I hope that at the spring playdate Sandi will have started her block for next year and can show me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my! I just saw this page. My check is going out to Leeann this weekend too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Ann,Linda and Missy for donating......:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you donate to our quilt project?

If you can and haven't--please do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump:

Please guys, 


This project is for our breed. The money we raise from the final quilt is donated, we need help putting it together. Please consider helping out if you can

:kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> My check is going out to Leeann today! I would only owe $4 but I'll send a bit more. Still feeling guilty about wanting to do a block and NOT doing it. I hope that at the spring playdate Sandi will have started her block for next year and can show me.


I received your check Ann, Thank you so much for helping :kiss:


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

*Forum is so helpful & friendly - Glad to give back.*

Just sent $5.00 via the paypal link. The forum has been so helpful as I prepare for our Havanese puppy coming in late April. Glad to give back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that the link for paypal on the first post doesn't work, only the link that Leeann posted in the middle does. The link was copied and pasted from here but it's a shortened link and needs to be copied and pasted from the actual address (after clicking on the link) for it to work. Hope that makes sense... I'm confusing even myself with this, LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's good to know, Lina. Thanks!

Thank you to all that donate to help us get the quilts made! The funds raised are a wonderful help to the Havanese community, rescue, research and other important issues.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you Karma!! :grouphug:



Also, I don't know what is going on with the Paypal link, Leeann and I had it working yesterday and now its dead again. lol I did copy it from the original place, that's the weird thing.

K.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

You are welcome Thumper 

When I use the link shown on post #19 on second page of this thread it works. At least it did yesterday and it just did this morning. 

But Paypal can be quirky... It seems to always take a few tries for paypal to "make it work."


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much Karma, Carolina & Dale for contributing to the Quilt.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

....a gentle bumpety bump... :bump2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you Nan for your generous donation! :kiss: It is very much appreciated :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you to those of you who have sent in your donations...the quilt and rescue dogs thank you...and ME too!:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

View attachment 29462


----------

